# I want one of these....



## apicius9 (Mar 24, 2013)

Crap, sorry, can't get the copied pic here from my Ipad, will add that later.

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Mar 24, 2013)

I wondered what you wanted with a small white box


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 24, 2013)

Here ya go. 







Stefan


----------



## jimbob (Mar 24, 2013)

you could catch a bloody big fish with that....


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 24, 2013)

looks like a still shot of him wrestling a tentacle


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 24, 2013)

you want an Eskimo who has a big tusk?
I guess people are a little bit different in Hawaii.


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol at all of these comments.

It's really a beautiful picture though, quite awesome.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 24, 2013)

Damn that's something you don't see everyday.


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 27, 2013)

I was just teasing you Stefan.
Beautiful coloring on the tusk.
I am surprised that we don't see more of the red/orange bark tusk pieces ending up on knife handles.

I know a couple guys who travel the back country of Alaska and buy ivory from the Inuit and Native Americans up there.
Finding a tusk like that one will support the guy in the photo's family for a long time.


----------



## jigert (Mar 30, 2013)

Do you need one of these to go with the tusk?


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 30, 2013)

That definitely would yield a few handles... Nice find!

Stefan


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Damn that's something you don't see everyday.



You really need to get out more Dave.


----------



## Basecadet (Mar 30, 2013)

Great photo, was just reading the article about these Siberian tusk hunters in National Geographic where this photo is from

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2013/04/mammoth-tusks/larmer-text


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 15, 2013)

Very cool Basecadet enjoyed the pictures


----------

